# GE DW-48



## Dr_Totenkopf (Mar 11, 2012)

Hay guys I have been needing a light meter for a while now, luckily I found a GE DW-48 meter at a thrift store for $20. With some testing it looks like its working properly (I eyeballed it with sunny 16 the other day) its easy to use and matches the heavy brick I shoot with.


----------

